# [INSTALL]L'épopée fantastique de ma 1ere install gentoo

## BENJI

Voilà j'avance par petit pas dans mon installation et j'en suis arrivé à devoir écrire le fichier grub.conf

voici la table de mes partitions

hda1 /boot

hda2 /home

hda3 swap

hda4 / et il n'y a que la gentoo !

J'ai un exemple de fichier config de base mais je ne comprends pas tout :

voilà ce que je pense écrire

#fichier grub.conf basique

default=0

timeout=4

splashimage=(h0,0) /grub/splash.xpm.gz

#ou

#splashimage=(h0,0) /boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

#ci-dessus que faut il indiquer le /boot ou la racine /

kernel (hd0,0) /vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4

#ou

#kernel (hd0,0) /boot/vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4

#avec root=/dev/hda4 je désigne ma partition / est ce bien ce qu'il faut faire ?

merci pour l'aide une fois le fichier écrit je ferais mon premier démarrage et je ne voudrais pas avoir de surprise... si vous voyez ce que je veux dire   :Wink: Last edited by BENJI on Fri Nov 07, 2003 8:54 am; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Sleeper

Ca a l'air bien ...

Tu peux specifier 

kernel (hd0,0) /vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4 

ou 

kernel (hd0,0) /boot/vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4 

vu quan dans ton /boot (ou plutot ta partition /dev/hda1) , il y a un repertoire boot, qui pointe vers /boot (ou plutot la racine de ton /dev/hda1)   :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Ton fichier me semble correct.

Par précaution, je mettrais "(hd0,0)/boot/..." en vérifiant que dans la partition /boot, il y a bien le lien "boot" qui pointe vers ".".

Normalement, si tu as une partition "/boot" dédiée, tu n'as pas besoin de mettre "(hd0,0)/boot/...", "(hd0,0)/..." suffit mais bon ...

ATTENTION : Notes qu'il n'y a pas d'espace entre (hd0,0) et le reste de la ligne de comande.

EDIT : Zut, grillé par Sleeper   :Wink: Last edited by yoyo on Tue Sep 16, 2003 2:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## BENJI

CONCLUSION :

###############################################

#fichier grub.conf basique##############################

##############################################

default=0

timeout=4

splashimage=(h0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel (hd0,0)/boot/vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4

###############################################

Avec mes remerciements

comment vérifier *Quote:*   

> que dans la partition /boot, il y a bien le lien "boot" qui pointe vers "."

 

: cd /boot

: ls

?????

----------

## yoyo

Un "ls -as /boot/boot" doit te renvoyer quelque chose du genre :

```
lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 2003-04-22 18:20 /boot/boot -> .
```

----------

## Sleeper

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Un "ls -as /boot/boot" doit te renvoyer quelque chose du genre :
> 
> ```
> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root            1 2003-04-22 18:20 /boot/boot -> .
> ```
> ...

 

Quand /boot est monte  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

 *Sleeper wrote:*   

> Quand /boot est monte 

 

C'est vrai que pour créer/modifer son grub.conf c'est quand même mieux   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Normalement, si tu as une partition "/boot" dédiée, tu n'as pas besoin de mettre "(hd0,0)/boot/...", "(hd0,0)/..." suffit mais bon ...
> 
> ATTENTION : Notes qu'il n'y a pas d'espace entre (hd0,0) et le reste de la ligne de comande.

 

Si comme c'est le cas ici, on a indiqué la ligne

```
root (hd0,0)
```

il n'y a pas besoin de remettre le (hd0,0) dans la ligne "kernel".

Donc :

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4
```

(et là, il faut un espace entre "kernel et le reste  :Wink:  )

Attention : la ligne commençant par "root" fait référence à la partition que grub prend comme base pour booter.

Il faut bien la distinguer du paramètre "root" qui apparaît dans la ligne qui commence par "kernel ...". Dans ce cas-ci, c'est la partition "root" qu'on communique à linux !

En espérant ne pas trop avoir embrouillé les choses  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

CONCLUSION :

###############################################

#fichier grub.conf basique##############################

##############################################

default=0

timeout=4

splashimage=(h0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=gentoo

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-gentoo root=/dev/hda4

#ou /dev/hd4 désigne la partition "/"

###############################################

mais j'ai encore quelques petites questions

grub.conf se trouve dans /etc/grub.conf ou /boot/grub/grub.conf ?

 :Question:  ensuite une fois que j'ai écris ce fichier, lancé grub pour faire le setup sur mon MBR, suis-je en mesure de redémarrer ma machine avant d'installer plus d'application (XFREE,WManager...) ?

j'ai essayé un reboot qui m'a conseillé un shutdown.

j'ai essayé un shutdown qui m'a renvoyé un message d'erreur m'indiquant qu'il manquait un fichier init je crois. Je suis toujours sous une gentoo chrootée.

Une idée ?

----------

## Diorf

normalement si tu as bien suivi la doc d'install de gentoo a la fin tu as quelques commandes a faire (etc-update ou autres je me souviens plus tres bien ca fait longtemps que je l'ai pas reinstallée) et puis apres tu dois sortir de la gentoo chrootée et demonter les partitions puis apres lancer ton reboot.

tu enleves le CD et puis normalement tu dois redemarrer sur ton grub et ta belle gentoo nouvellement installée  :Smile: 

Le premier demarrage est toujours celui qui fait le plus plaisir  :Wink: 

[EDIT]

tu dois faire exactement ca :

```
Code listing 26.1: Rebooting the System

 

# etc-update

# exit 

(This exits the chrooted shell; you can also type ^D)

# cd / 

# umount /mnt/gentoo/boot

# umount /mnt/gentoo/proc

# umount /mnt/gentoo

# reboot

(Don't forget to remove the bootable CD)

```

----------

## BENJI

Merci du tuyau !

N'oubliez pas mes autres questions sur grub et jettez un coup d'oeil à mon fichier grub.conf que j'ai modifié suite aux dernières remarque. La table de mes partitions est dans mon premier post.

----------

## yoyo

Lances toi !!!

De toutes façon, si il y a un problème (mais il n'y en a pas   :Wink:  ), tu peux revenir le corriger par la suite.

Même si c'est un problème de chargeur de démarrage et que tu n'arrives pas à lancer Linux.   :Cool: 

Etonnant non ???  :Shocked: 

Pour tes questions, si tu as suivi la doc d'install, tout devrait rouler ...

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> mais j'ai encore quelques petites questions
> 
> grub.conf se trouve dans /etc/grub.conf ou /boot/grub/grub.conf ?

 

/boot/grub/grub.conf  !

 *Quote:*   

>  ensuite une fois que j'ai écris ce fichier, lancé grub pour faire le setup sur mon MBR, suis-je en mesure de redémarrer ma machine avant d'installer plus d'application (XFREE,WManager...) ?

 

Les réponses ont été données par les autres intervenants.

Juste une petite précision : une fois que grub est installé, tu peux modifier grub.conf suivant tes besoins du moment sans devoir réinstaller grub !.

C'est une différence essentielle et un gros avantage par rapport à lilo !

----------

## BENJI

bon voilà tout a fonctionné comme sur des roulettes.

j'ai installé xfree et configuré souris cartevideo clavier.

J'ai mis un protocole PS/2 mais ma souris a deux boutons et une roulette au milieu. (microsoft est écrit dessus).

 :Question:  Bref tout me pousse à dire que je peux peut-être essayer le protocole IMPS/2 non ?

J'ai fait un emerge kdebase aucun pb de compilation.

j'ai essayé kde : command not found !

j'ai essayé kdm : command not found !

j'avais pas le temps d'y regarder plus donc j'ai envoyé un emerge kde

 :Question:  comment faut il changer la variable PATH ?

----------

## knarf

Oui en effet, tu dois emerger kde avant de pouvoir l'avoir, par contre, soit pret un emerge kde prend volontiers une journée complete et ses jolies 24heures.  :Smile:  A demain

----------

## ghoti

On peut gagner quelques heures en virant certains gadgets.

Il suffit, pour ces gadgets, de les "injecter" avec emerge -i avant d'emerger kde proprement dit.

Ils seront marqués comme "installés" mais ne le seront pas en réalité. Cependant, cela contentera emerge au niveau des dépendances.

Perso, j'"injecte" kdeedu, kdegames, kdepim et kdetoys.

Evidemment, tout cela dépend des besoins de chacun.

Attention : cela n'est possible qu'avec les "trucs inutiles". La plupart des packages restent malgré tout indispensables !

----------

## BENJI

merci pour tous ces petis trucs !

j'ai maintenant kdm quand je boot ma machine.

comment fait on pour avoir une console texte (alt+f1... ne fonctionne pas).

si ce n'est pas possible alors comment faire pour booter et ne plus démarrer avec kdm mais directement sur une console texte ?

merci d'avance

----------

## yoyo

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> comment fait on pour avoir une console texte (alt+f1... ne fonctionne pas).

 

Hum, hum ...

C'est "ctrl+alt+F1" la combinaison de touches pour accéder à la première console ...

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> si ce n'est pas possible alors comment faire pour booter et ne plus démarrer avec kdm mais directement sur une console texte ?

 

Pour booter directement en mode texte, il faut virer xdm du runlevel par defaut :

```
rc-update del xdm default
```

Note que, dans cette commande, c'est bien "xdm" et non "kdm" qu'il faut indiquer (ici le "xdm" n'est qu'un simple script qui détermine automatiquement quel est le véritable "dm" à lancer).

Remarque aussi que cette approche est tout-à-fait particulière à gentoo : les autres distribs indiquent d'habitude le runlevel "xdm" directement dans /etc/inittab !

----------

## BENJI

Merci !

Pour CTRL+ALT+F1 il ne s'agit que d'un oubli manuscrit   :Wink: 

Sinon pour tout vous dire j'ai installé cette distrib pour me faire la main.

Et pour me faire la main je l'ai d'abord installé sous windows XP sur une machine virtuelle. Très pratique de pouvoir faire une pause sur la compilation et la faire reprendre le lendemain matin.   :Wink: 

Bon j'en appelle à vous pour me donner des idées de petites chose à tester sur cette distrib.

Je n'ai pas d'accès ADSL juste un petit modem 56 ko. J'ai installé la gentoo à partir d'un CD fournit avec LOGIN (N°107 je crois) donc niveau programme c'est pas le top c'est pauvre.

Il y a d'autres programmes que je voudrais obtenir pour essayer : d'autres window manager, openoffice, GNUcash, evolution, blender, sketch, gimp, Dr Genius. Comment je peux m'y prendre ?

Recompiler le noyau, auriez vous un petit lien vers un guide?

Alors conseiller moi dites moi comment je peux me faire la main avant de l'installer définitivement sur le disque que je lui ai dédié !

En tout cas la gentoo m'a conquis. En plus je trouve qu'elle tourne déjà très bien sur ma machine virtuelle, qu'est ce que ce sera quand elle sera en natif ! (oui actuellement elle partage la memoire vive et le processeur quand XP tourne).

Merci d'avance !

----------

## ghoti

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Il y a d'autres programmes que je voudrais obtenir pour essayer : d'autres window manager, openoffice, GNUcash, evolution, blender, sketch, gimp, Dr Genius. Comment je peux m'y prendre ?

 

Le principe est toujours le même : si emerge ne trouve pas les sources dans /usr/portage/distfiles, il va tenter d'aller les chercher sur un des sites mirroirs repris dans la variable GENTOO_MIRRORS (voir /etc/make.conf), à moins que la variable SRC_URI de l'ebuild ne précise autre chose.

Donc, parmis les solutions :

- récupérer directement les sources à partir d'une machine connectée sur le net par une liaison rapide (=copain sympa ...) et les transférer d'une manière ou d'une autre dans /usr/portage/distfiles (liaison ethernet, gravure de cdrom, disquette zip, stick usb, ...)

- si ta machine est en réseau : s'arranger avec l'admin du réseau pour qu'il te fasse un mirroir sur le LAN

 *Quote:*   

> Recompiler le noyau, auriez vous un petit lien vers un guide?
> 
> Alors conseiller moi dites moi comment je peux me faire la main avant de l'installer définitivement sur le disque que je lui ai dédié !

 

Outre les guides fournis par gentoo que tu n'as pas manqué de consulter (non ? Rôôô le vilain !  :Wink:  ), il y a entre autres :

-  le site de Léa

-  le bouquin de Christian Casteyde

- l'explication des options en français

- une tonne d'autres que j'oubliés mais que tu trouveras facilement sur ...

- GOOGLE  :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> Donc, parmis les solutions : 
> 
> - récupérer directement les sources à partir d'une machine connectée sur le net par une liaison rapide (=copain sympa ...) et les transférer d'une manière ou d'une autre dans /usr/portage/distfiles (liaison ethernet, gravure de cdrom, disquette zip, stick usb, ...) 

 

J'en reviens à ce conseil que l'on m'avait donné car je galère trop pour connecter ma machine virtuelle au net (host=XP; guest=gentoo)...

J'envisage de récupérer les sources via XP et les graver sur un CD pour les copier dans le distfiles de ma machine virtuelle. Mais j'aurais besoin d'un exemple :

si je veux emerger "superprogramme" par exemple, comment et où je récupère l'adresse de ses sources de ce qui est à télécharger pour installer superprogramme ? Dans l'arbre portage où est ce que c'est paramétré ?

Une fois que je les aurais je copie le tout dans distfile et le tour est joué.

----------

## BENJI

réponse :

dans l'ebuild du package en question c'est ça ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ghoti

Bingo !  :Wink: 

Ben oui : un ebuild contient toutes les indications nécessaires pour fabriquer un package et l'installer.

En particulier, l'adresse des sources (variable SRC_URI)

----------

## BENJI

J'ai finalement compris comment napper mon COM1 sur la machine virtuelle ce qui veut dire que je vais pouvoir utiliser directement le modem plutôt que de télécharger et graver un CD pour tout copier dans le distfile.

Ensuite les choses ce sont rapidement gaté :

$ echo "ATZ" > /dev/ttyS0

BIDUP le modem a chanté, quel bonheur !

ensuite je me suis tenté un petit :

$ echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/ttyS0

et là rien le néant total

Ultime tentative d'un 

$ pppd

et rien non plus

Quelles sont les grandes manoeuvres à entreprendre maintenant ?  :Confused: 

Merci

----------

## BENJI

J'ai finalement compris comment napper mon COM1 sur la machine virtuelle ce qui veut dire que je vais pouvoir utiliser directement le modem plutôt que de télécharger et graver un CD pour tout copier dans le distfile. 

Ensuite les choses ce sont rapidement gaté : 

$ echo "ATZ" > /dev/ttyS0 

BIDUP le modem a chanté, quel bonheur ! 

ensuite je me suis tenté un petit : 

$ echo "ATDT3611" > /dev/ttyS0 

et là rien le néant total 

Ultime tentative d'un 

$ pppd 

et rien non plus 

Quelles grandes manoeuvres faut-il entreprendre maintenant ?   :Razz: 

----------

## BENJI

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Siouplé   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

Ma question n'est pas claire peut-être !

----------

## BENJI

 :Crying or Very sad:  pas d'aide donc pas de modem

 :Crying or Very sad:  pas de modem donc pas d'emerge

 :Crying or Very sad:  pas d'emerge donc pas de gentoo

 :Crying or Very sad:  pas de gentoo donc pas de linux car je ne veux pas d'une autre distribution  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bon allez aidez moi, j'ai fait des recherches dans tous les sens j'en ai conclu qu'il fallait recompiler le noyau j'aurais juste besoin d'être un peu guidé c'est tout.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## yoyo

Pourquoi n'installes-tu pas Gentoo en natif ???

Passer par la machine virtuelle me parait bien compliqué   :Confused:  , surtout pour utiliser un modem 56k ...

Si tu tiens absolument à récupérer tes sources en passant par XP   :Confused:  , je te conseille d'amenager une petite partition d'echange XP <-> Linux en Fat32 (vfat).

Comme ça, tu mets tes sources dedans sous XP et tu vas les récupérer et les mettre dans le distfiles sous Linux.

Mais bon, les récupérer directement sous Linux ça serait quand même le plus pratique   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT : en me relisant, je me rends compte que ton pb est peut-être un pb de config de modem ou de pppd ...

Si c'est le cas, je te conseille d'ouvrir un autre thread plus spécifique à ce problème.

As-tu été voir de ce côté : http://lea-linux.org/reseau/ ???

Apparemment, la seconde commande que tu listes, c'est pour émuler le minitel ... En as-tu réellement besoin pour récupérer les sources ???

----------

## BENJI

 *Quote:*   

> Pourquoi n'installes-tu pas Gentoo en natif ???

 

Simple nous sommes deux à utiliser le PC. Donc dès que l'un des deux a besoin du PC XP et linux sont disponibles. Si c'était en natif ce serait systématiquement un redémarrage. Mais a terme je te rassure, quand je me serais fait les dents j'en connais un que je n'utiliserai plus très souvent.

 *Quote:*   

> Mais bon, les récupérer directement sous Linux ça serait quand même le plus pratique

 

je suis bien d'accord et c'est ce que je veux faire même si je suis sur une machine virtuelle !

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT : en me relisant, je me rends compte que ton pb est peut-être un pb de config de modem ou de pppd ...
> 
> Si c'est le cas, je te conseille d'ouvrir un autre thread plus spécifique à ce problème.

 

J'y vais !

 *Quote:*   

> As-tu été voir de ce côté : http://lea-linux.org/reseau/ ???

 

C'est exactement l'article sur lequel je m'appuie pour réaliser la connexion.

 *Quote:*   

> Apparemment, la seconde commande que tu listes, c'est pour émuler le minitel ... En as-tu réellement besoin pour récupérer les sources ???

 

Non, mais l'article de lea indique que c'est une manip à faire avant d'aller plus loin. Par contre elle ne dit ce qu'il faut faire si ça ne fonctionne pas. Et c'est justement à cause de ça que je suis bloqué.

----------

## yoyo

Une petite recherche avec "ATDT" comme argument me renvoie vers ce thread.

On y parle de modules et d'options du noyau ...

A voir.

----------

## BENJI

la suite est ici

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=101275

----------

